# brute force lift kit



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok so im a tight arse on a budget and havent been able to find a used lift kit for sale so it thought about welding some 2 or 3in tabs on my shocks and drilling holes throught the top of the tab and bolting it in the stock position and was wondering if anyone thought this would work or if anyone had done it and if a 3 was too much for stock axles also i know id have to make blocks for the sway bar but any help is appreciated it


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know about that idea.
You could always install some pipe spacers on your springs to get some lift. A 1" spacer will get you around 2" of lift. I think that would be safer than your other idea.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I wouldn't try that. Doesnt sound safe.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I personally would not attempt that. A puck lift would be safe and inexpensive. I went into home depot with my shock and coil separated and found a galvanized coupler and it works fine.


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

So save money up front, yet you will find yourself getting hurt later and possibly paying more? If you can't afford a lift just don't do it.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i can im just tight and was raised do it myself if i just absolutely cant build it or fab it ill buy it


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

10txram said:


> So save money up front, yet you will find yourself getting hurt later and possibly paying more? If you can't afford a lift just don't do it.


^^^^^agreed.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

SuperATV has these for only $100. Might get cheaper if you send them a PM. For that why would you try to rig somethign yourself???

Kawasaki Brute Force Lift Kits : Super ATV LLC


----------

